# Rifle river



## leonard2 (Jan 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody is doing any good on peters rd of old state rd for steelhead was thinking of going tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish I knew firsthand, but I don't think you'll get much of a report from anyone about rifle steel. I can't seem to get anyone to speak on it either lol.


----------



## leonard2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Have you been up to there at all and have u done any good


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

No I haven't, very soon though


----------



## leonard2 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm on my way up there this afternoon I will give a report how I do and if I see any fish.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I just got off the rifle River and didnt hook any fish. Maybe a little early still. I also fished the au sable and another river in the area. Not much in the way of fish action. The general consensus was there are just not many fish in the river systems right now


----------



## leonard2 (Jan 12, 2014)

I was up on the rifle this evening and went two for two on steelhead and seen a dozen and six or eight on beds


----------



## leonard2 (Jan 12, 2014)

How's the river after all the rain I hope it's down a little and clear for Saturday opener.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

leonard2 said:


> How's the river after all the rain I hope it's down a little and clear for Saturday opener.


 Thursday morning, high and brown but without more rain this weekend may be friendly. I am watching close for myself. The Rifle can go real good to real bad in a day or two, or bad to good the same way.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Heading up to the cottage tonight. Plan on trying my luck this weekend 
throwing spinners.


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Hully use to post on the Rifle ,but haven't seen much from him lately ..


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Should be golden by the opener. Getting close to average flow should be good by Saturday. And the recent push of water should bring in fresh fish! She's down 400 cfs is the past 2 days


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

crazydrake said:


> Hully use to post on the Rifle ,but haven't seen much from him lately ..



Miss that guys posts big time, throughly enjoyed reading them!


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out his Facebook page fly2frame.


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm taking about a dozen scouts up to fish just below the rec area for the weekend sure hope they can catch some steelhead.


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got back from the rifle with my BSA crowd. We can report that no fish were hurt all weekend but we still had fun


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

I fished the Rifle this morning. One fresh silver hen, spawn still super tight.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Tunaman said:


> I fished the Rifle this morning. One fresh silver hen, spawn still super tight.


All i seen today was a bunch of empty redds but there is a few dropbacks around if u know where to look


----------



## boone_man1 (Dec 8, 2013)

I fished Saturday morning and caught 2 small males. Saw one hen fanning gravel, but she wasnt on it long. Lots of little browns and bows. Caught about a dozen suckers too. It was a great morning to be on the river.


----------

